# Carrying diabetes 'kit' while running



## aymes (Jul 29, 2010)

When going out for long runs, and particularly when racing, I tend to carry with me a fair amount of diabetes 'kit' - blood meter, finger pricker, test strips, hypo treatment (jelly babies or glucogel), door keys and sometimes my phone. At the moment I carry it in what the shop called a 'waist bag' but what I, and most people I imagine, usually call a bum bag. Hardly the most glamourous of pieces but it more or less does the trick. I do find it quite bulky though, and it can bounce around and irritate sometimes. Just wondering what other runners use to see if there are any suggestions for something that could work better for me. 

(should add, just using pockets is probably out, not all my running shorts have pockets and I'm a little paranoid of things falling out!)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2010)

You need a spibelt! I've got a two pocket one  and you don't even know you're wearing it! http://www.spibelt.com/spibelt.php I fit all that you mention in mine


----------



## aymes (Jul 29, 2010)

Oooh, liking the look of that, it looks sleeker than mine. The waist strap on mine is round the top which I think is why it bounces, something that's more fixed round the middle (does that make sense?) seems like it'd be more secure....


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2010)

aymes said:


> Oooh, liking the look of that, it looks sleeker than mine. The waist strap on mine is round the top which I think is why it bounces, something that's more fixed round the middle (does that make sense?) seems like it'd be more secure....



They're great - don't move at all and the pockets are very expandable, but hold things tight. A lot of people use them for pumps apparently! I'm sure there are some discount codes for free delivery etc. knocking around the forum somewhere.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 30, 2010)

All depends on having a waist belt bag that holds exactly the right amount of kit, and can be tightened if holding less than usual - too big and floppy is no good. I have a cheap belt with 1 flat mesh triangular pocket (for Parkrun bar code [and ID card if I bothered]), 1 mobile phone pocket (holds both phone and muesli bar), a water bottle pocket (can hold bottle or wallet, but not both), a larger triangular pocket (for packet of sweets) and a pocket extending whole length of bag (for insulin kit in pencil case). Keys (with nappy pin to attach to pocket) and more sweets in shorts or trouser pockets. I find that doing the belt too tight doesn't necessarily mean less bouncing and can restrict my rib cage a bit.


----------



## aymes (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, my spibelt arrived earlier this week. Really like the look and feel of it but just tried a bit of jogging with it and it bounced....a lot! Wondering if I'm over filling it, or maybe I'm putting it on wrong! Maybe I should have got the 2 pocket one, but I liked the polka dot one!!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 14, 2010)

I have discovered that my belt fits better if weighed down with a water bottle - a bit frustrating, but carrying a bit more weight burns a few more calories. It's OK until I actually want to drink, when the balance is upset again...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2010)

aymes said:


> Well, my spibelt arrived earlier this week. Really like the look and feel of it but just tried a bit of jogging with it and it bounced....a lot! Wondering if I'm over filling it, or maybe I'm putting it on wrong! Maybe I should have got the 2 pocket one, but I liked the polka dot one!!



That does surprise me - I totally forget I have mine on when out running. I don't carry a lot in it, a lot less than when I ran the GSR last year when I had all my valuables with me (the kit drop at Portsmouth is rubbish) but didn't have a problem then either. What are you putting in it? Mine is a two-pocket, so as you say, maybe that is the difference. I wear mine quite low - on my hips rather than my waist.


----------



## aymes (Aug 17, 2010)

I put in my meter (my old one touch ultra easy so it's quite small) as well as the finger pricker and test strips, pack of dextrose tabs, my mobile and a key so not too much. Considering just taking a lancet rather than the finger pricking device. Would like to put the test strips into something smaller but not sure if that may damage them...? I guess my mobile is pretty bulky.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2010)

aymes said:


> I put in my meter (my old one touch ultra easy so it's quite small) as well as the finger pricker and test strips, pack of dextrose tabs, my mobile and a key so not too much. Considering just taking a lancet rather than the finger pricking device. Would like to put the test strips into something smaller but not sure if that may damage them...? I guess my mobile is pretty bulky.



A two pocket one would probably be better to distribute the weight of the items a bit. I have the same gripe about test strips. I only need half a dizen at most, but have to carry a tub around because you're not supposed to expose them to the air for too long or it will affect the reading. There is a meter that has individually wrapped strips, might have to get one as a spare (if anyone knows which one it is!). Do you need a whole pack of dextrose?


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi both. Just read this thread.

My meter is an Optium Xceed with individually foil wrapped strips that are easy to slip into any sort of container or mobile case, etc. The meter is pretty small too. Might be worth getting one as an out-and-about device ?

ROb


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2010)

Robster65 said:


> Hi both. Just read this thread.
> 
> My meter is an Optium Xceed with individually foil wrapped strips that are easy to slip into any sort of container or mobile case, etc. The meter is pretty small too. Might be worth getting one as an out-and-about device ?
> 
> ROb



Cheers Rob, that's the one with the blood ketone strips too, isn't it? Double reason to get one!


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 17, 2010)

That's the chappy !! 

I did have some ketone strips when I was having a lot of highs but they never showed anything bad so I didn't bother again.

Mine is a few years old and doesn't have an amazing memory capacity or some of the features of more recent ones, but is pretty reliable and simple.

Rob


----------



## Copepod (Aug 19, 2010)

Exactly the same experience as Robster. A GP once prescribed some Optium Xceed ketone strips, even though I hadn't asked for them, so I tried a few times when had high blood glucose levels, but never detected any ketones, so never asked for them again, not least because they are even more expensive than blood glucose strips. I'm sure they're worth it IF you get high blood ketones, but no point otherwise. Monitor is still working well, after at leats 5 years, with a couple of battery changes - I just bought a strip of 5 batteries by internet, as I can use them in watches and tiny head torches as well as meter.


----------



## angelinadiaz (Sep 7, 2010)

carrying diabetes Kit is very uncomfortable for diabetic patient.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't think many people who run with diabetes regard themselves as "patients", Angelinadiaz.


----------



## katie (Sep 8, 2010)

Copepod said:


> I don't think many people who run with diabetes regard themselves as "patients", Angelinadiaz.



Angelinadiaz is a very ineffective spammer, trying to get us to buy Viagra!

Very informative thread. nice work.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 8, 2010)

It's OK, we mods are on to her 
Personally, I find carrying kit when running far more interesting than Viagra! Now, must head off to fill my pockets for last evening orienteering race of the summer.


----------



## marcusblackcat (Apr 25, 2019)

I am looking at the "Flipbelt classic" at the moment and looking to get one over the weekend - issue I have is that I can;t find any street retailer which sells them so I can't check what they're like before hand.  I run with my insulin pump, freestyle libre (godsend for running!) keys, phone.  Thinking about getting a running watch (Garmin) with the option to pay as I only use my phonne to buy drinks when I pass shops on longer training runs!!

I am buying from amazon so I'll let you know my thoughts when it arrives.


----------

